# Cheap bull red rod?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My brother and I might our hand at catching some bulls this fall before duck/goose season opens. I have a Stradic 4000 I want to put on a rod. Are there any cheap academy/BPS rods that will do the job for a once a year trip?

I've read about the 10' and 12' rods, are these 2 piece or 3?

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Ugly stick cheap, can handle anything, and won't break! 


Cody C


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I went to bass pro and bought some 7ft bass pro rods medium action for like $25 bucks. They are two peice. Only use them probably once a year for kings and such. Also got one other I think shimano for 60- was on peice and graphite, bc they only had three of the others. I got several Penn 5500 reals on eBay for cheap to pair up to them. They worked as good as any for what they cost and will be used for. If you wait long enough you can find some good Penn reels for good deals. They are good reels and easy to work on. And it is almost as cheap to use them for parts to fix up other reels of you have problems 

Academy didn't have what I was looking for in right action and length. Not much selection although they had some that were close for real cheap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

If you are fishing the surf then I would go with a 10' but if you fishing in the bays, marsh I would go with a 7' med or med heavy rod, something cheap from Academy.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Surf only for reds. This is a one application rod, get the bait out as far as possible.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I just got back from catching Bulls in the surf. Second gut has been the ticket to the dance,..............


----------



## holeymoley (May 15, 2008)

Try out fishing tackle unlimited on fugua and 45. You will pay a little more than academy's cheap products but it well worth it. You get what you pay for. They are strictly saltwater anglers. They know what they are doing. Good luck.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

for a once a year trip I'd hit Academy. For max casting distance go with a 12', 2-pc rod... if you are really trying to sling bait be sure and tie a shock leader on


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Drundel said:


> Surf only for reds. This is a one application rod, get the bait out as far as possible.


ugly stik, no question

you might find some of the old allstar surf rods around for another choice, the yellow eagle claw surf rods as well


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Another vote for ugly stik. they are tough rods!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

If you have no problem with fiberglass rods, basspro has the power plus rod series. I have the 10' one and I reeled in the 39" redfish I posted with that rod. It works great and was only $30.


----------



## speckrunner (Jul 22, 2011)

Uglystick is your best bet. I have two 12fters and they work perfect.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

uglystick can double for flagpole off-season and no doubt is as close to bulletproof as a rod comes but $50 graphite will weigh half that and cast better


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Cody C said:


> Ugly stick cheap, can handle anything, and won't break!
> 
> Cody C


2X. Tough rod and right for surf fishing.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

speckrunner said:


> Uglystick is your best bet. I have two 12fters and they work perfect.


X2


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks all. When I get back from AK, its off to BPS and Academy, see what they have.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

A Penn 309 on a 12' Ugly Stick.... Cheap, durable, even a cave man could use it....


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

I have a 10' ugly stick in great shape I will sell.


----------



## MATT WAYNE (Jul 20, 2011)

big john o said:


> A Penn 309 on a 12' Ugly Stick.... Cheap, durable, even a cave man could use it....


X2


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Academy - American Rodsmith - good (great for the price) long rods.
also at Academy - Tsunami rods - lighter, but good rods. 
both are reasonably priced.


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

Academy has a nice Okuma 12' heavy action (20-40lb test, 4-8oz) 2-pice surf rod for $59.00 with cork/rubber handle. For bulls, hard to beat. It's almost identical to the American Rodsmiths they were carrying for about the same price. I like the heavier action for throwing heavy weights and big baits.


----------

